# MOST MEMERABLE



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

WHAT HAS BEEN YOUR MOST MEMBERABLE CAMPING OR OUTDOORS TRIP? LETS TELL A FEW OF THOSE STORIES THAT HAPPENED WHILE YOU WERE OUT THERE.


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

i was fishing duck creek about 2 years ago (i just started fly-fishing) and i caught some fish in the pond in the morning so i went to the stream in the evening. i landed two 5 lb. rainbows  and decided to call it quits and head back to the truck. on the way back i ran into a huge herd of deer and when i got to the road i saw a guy scoping the deer i was walking with (i forgot it was the opening of the rifle hunt  .) then i realized i could have been shot :shock: if these guys hadn't been good hunters that actually look at their surroundings before shooting.

i know all of you guys are responsible but ive met some shady hunters while fishing (most were drunk while hunting) :evil: :evil: .


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

It's a good thing you decided not to wear a tan jacket and your dear antler hat that day! *()*


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> It's a good thing you decided not to wear a tan jacket and your dear antler hat that day! *()*


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## coyote4 (Nov 28, 2007)

Will i am glad to hear that they were responsible enough to watch what they were doing and just not shoot at whatever they saw. There are a lot of crazy rifle hunter out there that is why I don't rifle deer hunt in ut.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

coyote4 said:


> Will i am glad to hear that they were responsible enough to watch what they were doing and just not shoot at whatever they saw. There are a lot of crazy rifle hunter out there that is why I don't rifle deer hunt in ut.


+1 Rifle hunting has turned into a drunk mans sport..... :roll:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Whooooo boy.... this should be interesting. :lol: 

Some of my best fishing trips have been with my old friend Leaky.... I love hanging out fishing, having a drink afterwards, getting up whenever we want to go fish again and just the whole experience has been good for me. Can't wait till we get to do it again next spring. I also have had some fun trips in California in the Trinity Alps Wilderness including one fishing trip to Granite Lake where I didn't pack a tent... just a sleeping bag and I wound up crashing out under some deadfall with nothing but the stars to put me to sleep. The brook trout fishing wasn't too shabby either. I've never been back..... Nothing like being alone in the wilderness to remind you just how beautiful and vast nature can be when you get away from folks.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

50 mile canoe trip in Ontario's Superior-Quetico Wilderness - 1964.


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: MOST MEMORABLE*

Hiking the Uinta Highline trail with a brother and buddies. We did something like 85 miles in 41/2 days. It was an adventure. Tiring, but satisfying. We even had time to catch some fish. There's something powerful about being able to traverse a wilderness, and having everything you need on your back. And it creates a bond between those that did it together. 
I'll never forget the guy who decided to go at the last minute. He didn't have decent hiking shoes/boots, and made a poor sock choice. He had blisters after about two miles. Duct tape saved his toast. The picture of his duct tape wrapped, dirty feet at the end of the trail is priceless.
Finding cover as a lightning storm hits just after we summit a pass, and then talking and napping as the afternoon storm dumps its moisture.
Viewing the pristine blue of Dead Horse Lake. Or finding a patch of deep grass on which to pitch a tent after 3 previous nights on much harder ground. Or reaching Anderson Pass, just a short scramble from Kings Peak (but unfortunately not enough daylight to reach the peak).
Or the taste of chocolate pudding made with the ice cold water of a Uinta stream after a long 20 mile day.
I think I'll do that hike again this year.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm glad to say that if I said one I'd be leaving out 10


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Summer 06 spent my honeymoon in a canoe for 6 days in the Bountry Waters Minnesota, saw 1 other canoe the entire time. Caught walleye, pike and smallies all day long and camped naked all night long.
Does not get any better than that
The best part about it was my wife planned the entire trip


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

'07 I drew out for my bull in the central manti region. My dad and I went down by the 12 mile flat area, found a good lookin spot,hellof a hike but started callin and shure enough an answer very exciting never herd anything like it in person. It kept gettin closer it got so close you could here the rocks fallin down the hill as it walked. To bad it got dark fast so we went back to camp and went back first thing. Sure enough another answer from the same direction then another answering that bull from the other direction, so now we got two bulls on either side of us screemin back and forth to each other we got about 50 yards from one of them he was with about a doz. cows THE COOLEST THING I HAVE EVER HEARD!!!!The bull would scream and all the cows were just chirpin away.Being that close was amazing we saw lots of the cows through the trees but could never get the bull to show himself. But I know it was a HUGE herd bull.. Even thou I didnt get one it was an amazing first elk hunt.. Just wish I didnt have to wait 5 yrs. to put in again but it was worth it. 
On a better note I did get my first deer in '07 it was a blast......


----------



## Jigz (Sep 30, 2007)

Camping up at Currant Creek by the river one year. We were just getting breakfast started when out of nowhere a large white horse came barreling through our camp at full speed towing a rope tied to a large broken tree branch. My wife jumped out of the way next to me. I hit the dirt as the horse flew over the top of me. (his back hoof did catch my leg and put a very large gash in it, and the branch hit me in the back). the horse seemed to be aiming for my friends as they all jumped out of the way. The branch went right through our campfire shooting burning wood all over the campsite and starting a small blaze in some brush. 
The horse made it down to the river where he got tangled up in some willows. He had several large cuts on his legs and was very stressed. We had no idea where he had come from, and every time we tried to get him out of the willows he would get agitated and start bucking.
About 15 minutes later I see a guy running down the road. He asked me if I had seen a horse. "Oh Ive seen him" i said. Apparently the guy tied him up and walked down to the river to fish. When he came back up the horse was gone. Craziest **** thing.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Jigz said:


> Camping up at Currant Creek by the river one year. We were just getting breakfast started when out of nowhere a large white horse came barreling through our camp at full speed towing a rope tied to a large broken tree branch. My wife jumped out of the way next to me. I hit the dirt as the horse flew over the top of me. (his back hoof did catch my leg and put a very large gash in it, and the branch hit me in the back). the horse seemed to be aiming for my friends as they all jumped out of the way. The branch went right through our campfire shooting burning wood all over the campsite and starting a small blaze in some brush.
> The horse made it down to the river where he got tangled up in some willows. He had several large cuts on his legs and was very stressed. We had no idea where he had come from, and every time we tried to get him out of the willows he would get agitated and start bucking.
> About 15 minutes later I see a guy running down the road. He asked me if I had seen a horse. "Oh Ive seen him" i said. Apparently the guy tied him up and walked down to the river to fish. When he came back up the horse was gone. Craziest **** thing.


 Ill tell you who it was, it was that **** Sasquatch.  :lol:


----------

